# FCS-Kali of The Southeastern US Rank Achievements



## Guro Harold (Jan 23, 2008)

Guro Harold Evans, Director of FCS-Kali for the Southeastern US, is proud to announce rank achievements:

Stanley Tippins was awarded the rank of Certified Instructor for FCS-Kali. Certified Instructors must be evaluated at the FCS International Gatherings and must be approved by unanimously by a board of attending Guros, Lakans, Certified Instructors and finally, the founder, Tuhon Ray Dionaldo.

Mr Tippins, who is also the Alabama State Representative for FCS-Kali, is also the owner of Creative Self Defense. He also hold the following ranks:
- 2nd Degree Ketsugo Karate (Dr. Rodney Comer)
- Black Sash Northern Eagle Claw and Wu Tai Chi Chuan (Master Joel Rodriquez)
- 1st Degree Black Belt Pacific Archipelago Combatives (Hock Hochheim via Guro Harold Evans) 
- Modern Arnis Practitioner

FCS-Kali, an international martial arts organization founded by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, dedicated to the preservation and promotion of all Filipino Martial Arts.

With members from around the world with extremely diverse backgrounds and rich Martial Arts experiances, FCS-Kali members are united and meet because of our love of the Filipino Martial Arts, and distain of the politics which can stifle growth and fellowship.

Guro Harold Evans is a direct student of Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and has been appointed by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo as the Southeastern US Director of FCS-Kali, Guro Harold's goal and mission is the promotion of FCS-Kali primarily
the Southeastern US. 

Guro Harold has successfully assisted in the development and of promotion of five certified instructors in FCS-Kali and have assisted Tuhon Ray at various seminars and events.

Mr Evans has attained the following achievements:
Guro FCS-Kali (Tuhon Ray Dionaldo)
Third Degree Filipino Combatives (Lyndon Johnson) 
Third Degree Mano Mano Combatives (Lyndon Johnson)
2nd Degree Pacific Archipelago Combatives (Hock Hochheim via Lyndon Johnson)
2nd Degree Filipino Combatives (Hock Hochheim via Lyndon Johnson)
1st Degree Black Belt Sil Lum Kung-fu (Tuhon Rick Ward via Guro David Ng)
Lakan Modern Arnis (Remy Presas via Guro David Ng)

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2008)

That's great! More FMA instructors is more good news!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 25, 2008)

arnisador said:


> That's great! More FMA instructors is more good news!


Thanks Arnisador!

The candidates this time around also had to pass the 'Balut' test!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations Harold that is great!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats to all that achieved this honor


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Terry and Brian!


----------

